# Young rat pup biting issues, how to make them stop?



## aviary (Apr 28, 2013)

I recently rescued a baby rat named Clementine. She wasn't even weaned when we got her, and just recently got off milk. Recently, she started biting... And not the play nips rats do she is biting very very hard. She hasn't drawn blood yet, but it's still very painful. She still bruxes when we hold and pet her, but starts searching for our fingers when she first gets out of the nursery. I read somewhere she could be angry at us for putting her in the nursery and leaving her for a long period, I know it sounds silly but it kinda makes sense. We take her to the pet stores with us, she is pretty much on my shoulder or in my hand all day, but lately she hasn't been getting out nearly as much because of her biting issue. What could this mean? How can I make her stop? I was reading somewhere else that to "discipline" them, you should pick them up by the tail and put them in they're cage. I've never pick them up by their tail once, I don't think it's very pleasant for them. Please help me out, and thank you so much! ;D


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I recently read somewhere that it could do with Alpha stuff. Too which u hav to show her who's boss basically until she submits. But I'm not entirely sure if that's the case I'm not an expert wit alpha business. I'm the beta wit most of my pets.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

How old is she right now?

Sounds like a normal baby rat to be honest. some baby rats don't know how to groom people, so you have to teach them, they eventually learn over time and it's more helpful if you have another rat that already grooms you. Took maybe 3 or 5 weeks for my 3 baby boys to learn how to groom instead of bite.

If she is under 12 weeks then it's probably that I wouldn't worry. Though in till then try giving her soft foods on a spoon to save your fingers some pain. if she licks the spoon you can try putting soft food on your fingers. That's how my boys learned.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

i'm glad you never followed that advice of picking them up by the tail..rats should never be hurt for discipline, they have such small, fragile bodies as babies. When my rats had a problem with biting me a little too hard, i would do a loud "wheek" sound and then ignore them. I know it sounds silly, but it worked. also when they bite, you need to establish that you are the alpha, so you need to take control and redirect her. such as put her somewhere else and make her let you pet her or something. i would honestly give it time. young rats are very "mouthy" they use their mouth to explore the world sometimes. If she hasn't drawn blood, i really don't think she is trying to hurt you, sounds like she just may be scared or curious


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

a stern "No!" is the only tool you need. Rats learn very fast, so no worries.


----------

